# chihuahua behavior



## ari (May 19, 2011)

does anyone who has chihuahuas tell me if obsessive licking is a part of who they are and what kind of correction if any is appropriate?


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Licking them selfs or people? I have two chihuahuas and one is real bad about licking us and the other one will but not to the point that the other does. We just say that's enough and she stops.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a chihuahua-dachshund mix, and she licks a lot, people and herself, and our other dog, and the cats. But, as far as if it's obsessive, I think that can be somewhat subjective.
If your dog licks and you don't like him/her doing it, try to distract them with a toy, command, a game, etc. Give him something else to do instead.


----------



## ari (May 19, 2011)

thanks for the help its us they lick and it gets kinda crazy sometimes. now i have somethings to try.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

They do lick a lot.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

My girl Corona licks her feet a lot, but I'm inclined to think that may be allergy related. My other Chi is absolutely an obsessive licker.. licking people, clothing, carpets, walls, beds... has been like that since day one. They both do reasonably well with the command "no licks".


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine doesn't lick excessively at all. She loves to give kisses, but if you tell her "no more" she'll stop. She'll lick her paws at night, but I think it's more of a grooming ritual as it's not obsessive and she stops within 10 minutes.


----------



## Nerobella (May 23, 2011)

oh yeah, our chihuahua LOVES to lick. he acts like it's urgent, like he HAS to lick us. it's rapid and seems sort of panicked lol. it's cute, but a little annoying. he's ill trained because my stubborn mother baby's him to death, so if you try to block his kisses he just starts licking your hand and doesn't stop till he feels accomplished. but ears are his favorite licking spot.


----------

